# Finally! Caught you Mr. Limpy!



## CrazyCrow (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes, I finally got a good enough look to determine that "that one" dove I was stalking that was limping with the opposite side wing hanging to the ground. If anyone remembers me freaking out then hi. I did give in and set a large box trap out. I couldn't stand it anymore!
While trying to get him out of the box...he started bleeding and banging around...I have no clue if he reopened a wound :<
This IS a bird - I believe - that needs treatment. Yes he wandered wandered limping for 3 weeks and survived, but his wing is falling more and more. I'm terrified to take him to the vet. The said if he can't fly again then they'd put him down -__-
My life goal....for 3 weeks...ur not putting MY baby down!
So.....any ideas. I'm waiting on my vet to call me back. I demand they don't put him down. I'll get a license and adopt him :<
The three week bond of frustration of him getting away has caused love to form. Plus he watches me in the cutest manner. I brought him inside since it's 100 degrees out and being in a carrier would absorb more heat :/
I hope it's not too cold for him. I love this bird u.u
I couldn't believe I caught him this time. He always managed to fly out of the trap before it fell. I've been having nightmares about him so I hope things will calm down.
His foot is curled up and he won't put pressure on it. His right wing is hanging down tot he ground. He keeps pecking at his leg so I'm guessing it really hurts.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Glad you finally got him,
some pics to show the various injuries would probably help


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, glad you were able to catch him. Make sure you don't leave him at the vet. I don't remember where you are located.


----------



## CrazyCrow (Dec 7, 2008)

He freaked out when I went to get another towel for him and hurt himself again -__-;
I'll leave him alone now. He started bleeding so I blotted it dry with a wet tissue and put neosporin on his hurt parts of his wings. He has a lot of owies. Some old some fresh now cause I'm an idiot.
I fairly certain since I was checking him out since he was sitting on my hand that his left foot has a broken toe. It moves like a noodle :|

I INHAILED DUST HE CREATED WHEN HE FREAKED OUT! I'm freaking out! Will I get sick from dust from his wings. My nose is having a lot of post nasel drip now. My family is worried about bird flu.
And I don't think they'll let me sit there while they look at him or it would be considered and appointment. Omg the duuuuussst. It's bugging me! I was shaking he was shaking...I was shaking more :'(

constant feeling of having to sneeze sucks

Opps I think I'm getting a sinus headache o.o
Should I take a benadryl? Bah my dumb allergies. When I inhaled too much dust and such from my chins or I get hair up my nose my nose bleeds a little. Isn't that odd? I don't know if I still have nasal polyps


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You won't get sick from the dust. Try blowing your nose? LOL.


----------



## CrazyCrow (Dec 7, 2008)

I did X3
It's still bugging me but I'm sensitive to dust anyway.
I'm so tired...I don't want to just drop him off and that be that. I was hopping they would call me back today....I don't trust myself to keep the bird healthy overnight. My cat barged in while I was putting the neosporin on him...I was mad. How dare I forget to lock the door and he open it and smack me on the back with the door.
So it won't make me sick aside from just some nasty allergies? I'm guessing I need to eat or sleep then I'm dizzy. Just so long as the dust isn't causing it and there is nothing I can give to my animals I'm happy.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't worry, I'm full of allergies and have a loft full of rescued pigeons. It does make your nose run a bit, and maybe a few sneezes, but it will pass. As with any animal, washing your hands before and after handling is all you need to do. You won't pass anything to your pets. You need to keep the cat away from him though, as an attack from a cat can be deadly to a bird.
What are you keeping him in? Can you post pics of him and of his droppings?


----------



## CrazyCrow (Dec 7, 2008)

I WOULD post pictures but I think he finally calmed down and is snuggled up in the towel..probably how I left him wrapped up. I'll see if I can post pictures in a moment. I may be taking him to the vet very shortly. They aren't calling back. But he needs help and pain meds most likely. Something on his left foot has to be broken. He just isn't letting me check it out. I understand it hurts!
1 this cat wouldn't hurt him he was raised with a bird he was perfectly capable of attacking within his range.
2 I shoved that cat out so fast and locked the door. I forgot to lock it when I went in and he can open doors. Don't worry I won't forget to lock it when I leave..I FULLY paranoid about locked doors because of that cat. I don't double check if it's locked I've been known to triple check and sometimes more.

All I want from him is to see him heal and fly around and not get picked on by the other birds. He will not eat though....I gave him sunflower seeds and this peanut butter mix I get from the bird store. That peanut butter mix is usually a treat for the birds and the doves are in no way allowed to eat it. So he's getting a treat but doesn't want it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't remember if this is a dove or a pigeon.


----------



## CrazyCrow (Dec 7, 2008)

Tis a mourning dove. I keep having panic attacks that I'll go check on him and he'll be dead. I know he needed help but I'm scared he'll die from stress or something. He is in a bathroom with the light off. It's very dark in there.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You could leave a small night light in there for him. Did you fix a small box with a towel or something that he can cuddle into if he wants?


----------



## CrazyCrow (Dec 7, 2008)

I need to change the bulb of the nightlight in there since it burned out. He is in a cat carrier with some soft cleaning rags. They aren't dirty or anything they look pure white and pristine. I wouldn't give him something toxic. I do wish I had planned ahead and cleaned the carrier from the bird in it before..but It's been sitting there for a long time so the bacteria should be gone if not then yes I'll have to have someone hold him while I clean it.

I FINALLY got a call from the vets. They said try to leave him alone as much as possible. And give him a small bowl of food. They will look at him tomorrow and let me know if he'll be able to be released, if he has a horrible disease that is pretty much fatal, if he needs surgery, and if he can't be released get him set up as a permanent residence at my house. They will not put him down unless there is no hope 
Also they said they'd make sure he has no diseases he can spread to humans.
I'm not sure if I should take a picture of him and his owies at this point he's so stressed. I just remembered my mom feeding her bird scrambled eggs. Would that be a good thing to try to get him to eat? 
Silly bird he watches me very carefully. Earlier I was dropping seed by seed into the carrier and he would watch the seed drop then look back at me then watch the next one drop. lol


----------



## CrazyCrow (Dec 7, 2008)

He's blinking over and over again abnormally now. Is he in severe pain? What is the normal breathing rate for a dove? I'm just terrified to wake up to a dead dove.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

CrazyCrow said:


> All I want from him is to see him heal and fly around and not get picked on by the other birds. He will not eat though....I gave him sunflower seeds and this peanut butter mix I get from the bird store. That peanut butter mix is usually a treat for the birds and the doves are in no way allowed to eat it. So he's getting a treat but doesn't want it.


Are they shelled sunflower seeds that are crushed small enough for him? Doves are softbills and eat their seeds whole--unlike parrots. He needs food like parakeet mix. If you can find some--Kaytee Supreme Daily Dove mix. Here's the (seed part of the) ingredients of what I feed my birds: 
White Millet, Milo, Wheat, Canadian Field Peas, Red Millet, Canary Grass Seed, Popcorn, Safflower, Oat Groats, Ground Yellow Corn, Ground Wheat, Corn Gluten Meal, Wheat Middling, 

He also needs grit. I use Kaytee Hi-Cal grit and my doves do splendidly.


My doves adore millet spray. Maybe throw some of that in there with him too?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

CrazyCrow said:


> I need to change the bulb of the nightlight in there since it burned out. He is in a cat carrier with some soft cleaning rags. They aren't dirty or anything they look pure white and pristine. I wouldn't give him something toxic. I do wish I had planned ahead and cleaned the carrier from the bird in it before..but It's been sitting there for a long time so the bacteria should be gone if not then yes I'll have to have someone hold him while I clean it.
> 
> I FINALLY got a call from the vets. They said try to leave him alone as much as possible. And give him a small bowl of food. They will look at him tomorrow and let me know if he'll be able to be released, if he has a horrible disease that is pretty much fatal, if he needs surgery, and if he can't be released get him set up as a permanent residence at my house. They will not put him down unless there is no hope
> Also they said they'd make sure he has no diseases he can spread to humans.
> ...


Some like scrambled eggs--but if they don't know what it is it takes quite some getting used to for them to eat it. My doves refuse to touch it. My sister's budgies love it. 

Is it dark enough for him to sleep? (At the same time, I understand the reasoning for the lamp--being a sick bird he does need the warmth.) 

I know with my domesticated doves sometimes the seed dropping noise gets their attention too. It helped me get my babies eating big birdy food.  At the same time--not sure a wild bird will want that much attention from you--might be stressful.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

CrazyCrow said:


> He's blinking over and over again abnormally now. Is he in severe pain? What is the normal breathing rate for a dove? I'm just terrified to wake up to a dead dove.


Is it getting dark where you're at? He might be sleepy. When I wake up my doves they either stare blankly or blink a lot. 

He could also be in pain. It just depends how fast you mean.


Oh, and don't worry about the dust too much. I'm allergic to them and I've got a whole bunch of them and other birds in the house including in my bedroom. Eventually--when the number got to 8 in my room--I added an air purifier to keep the allergy symptoms away. After quite a lot of exposure over years if you have an allergy you can get birdkeeper's lung, but I can't see this little one out on the porch(?) hurting you very easily.

Most bird diseases don't transmit well to humans unless you have a compromised immune system (for instance you if have aids or are battling cancer right now.) 
Assuming you're in the US/North America, there have been no confirmed transmissions of bird flu to humans here at all. 
http://www.flu.gov/individualfamily/about/index.html


> The majority of confirmed cases have occurred in Asia, Africa, the Pacific, Europe and the Near East. Currently, the United States has no confirmed human H5N1 (Bird) flu infections,


----------



## CrazyCrow (Dec 7, 2008)

okay guys I've go to move this to the emergency board. it's bad.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/emergency-wild-bird-too-costly-to-save-56134.html#post609027


----------

